# World's Largest Dungeon



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 11, 2004)

Not so much by the written word, as the spoken. Not so much an hour, as two.

RPGMP3.com has a group of (fool) hardy adventurers embrolied in AEG's _The World's Largest Dungeon_ and you can listen to them on their journey. Updated weekly, or there abouts. New sessions will also be announced here on good old EnWorld.

Sesson #1
The adventure begins and the party find a mountain of treasure...

Session #2
Kicked by Kobolds; The problem of Ogres & naked Dwarves.

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 11, 2004)

Session #3
The many different kinds of Plague, and a stirge is a stirge of course, of course...

Paul


----------



## MonsterMash (Oct 12, 2004)

But will this end up as World's Largest Story Hour?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 13, 2004)

Well, we have 10 hours of audio recorded so far, with session #4 recorded last night, and we're in it for the long haul...


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 15, 2004)

Just in time for World D&D Day

Session #4
Mountain Dew Special, a moral maze with Troglodytes and *May all your hits be crits...* 

Paul


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 22, 2004)

Session #5
The power of Cleave, laughter, hiccups & Kobold stools.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 29, 2004)

Session #6
"You'll have to use _both_ hands Halfling...", and bloody retribution in the name of TORM!


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 31, 2004)

... and now available as a Podcast:

http://www.rpgmp3.com/downloads/data/wld/rss.xml


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Nov 5, 2004)

Session #7
Dungeon on! (eventually). 101 uses for a dead stirge; fireballs and lightning - very very frightening!

Also more info on Podcasting.

- and a friendlier Podcast URL to use & view:

http://feeds.feedburner.com/dungeon


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Nov 16, 2004)

Session #8
Owl + Bear + Fiendish Template = Trouble With Claws. Displacing fun and tentacular hats all round!


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 5, 2004)

Session #9
A new area and back again, more Owlbears and something climatic looms.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Dec 17, 2004)

Session #10
New friends and a big showdown. EXP leeching and serpentine fun.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 8, 2005)

Session #11
Traps, traps & more traps (and a wet cat).


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 17, 2005)

Session #12
More traps! Rooms of traps. Very little treasure and more traps!
Mr. Hand Job and *Palor of Evil*!

- and if you're still reading this,... session 13: *Killer*


----------



## pogre (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm not sure why folks are not commenting here - maybe because it is a spoken "story hour." Allow me to throw another thanks - I always appreciate new angles like this. Keep up the good work.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks pogre. glad you're enjoying it! 

Session #13
Murder Death Kill

If you listen to no other, listen to this one.

For further info, see also:
Summary Notes


----------



## Old_Man_Fish (Jan 27, 2005)

*Hey There*

Possibly the reason no one comments here is because of the forum that they have over at rpgmp3.com.... great little site they have there.  Also the main reason I went and spent all of my money picking up the monstrosity that is the WLD.

Having these up makes the days (when I listen) go by faster at work.  Even if I am not paying 100% attention to them while listening it is somehow soothing listening to a game in the background if nothing else.....

Kudos to the group Balazaar.  Keep it up (even if you are a murderer   )


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks!

Murder is such an ugly word.  I prefer to think of it as sending Boyikt to meet his Kobold Ancestors - on a CHARIOT OF FIRE!

Session #14
The Kiss of the Vargouille


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Mar 4, 2005)

Session #15
Froglins, Viva La Revolution!


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Apr 17, 2005)

Session #16
New Levels, Area and Friends...


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Apr 17, 2005)

Session #17
Ratul vs Feylin!


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (May 22, 2005)

Session #18
Death gets a package deal.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 5, 2005)

Session #19
Preparing for something spectacular next episode, the party head towards their destiny.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 6, 2005)

For those who also read our forums over at RPGMP3 you'll know that for the recording of session #20 we also broadcast by webcam.

Well, to bring you another first(?), it looks like the forthcoming session #21 of the *World's Largest Dungeon* will feature live audio casting to a small group of experimentalists. If you're interested, see: Wonders of Technology

Paul


----------



## DarkCrisis (Jun 7, 2005)

This rules.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks! Glad you're enjoying it.

We held off on the live audio due to possible editing issues. Maybe another time!

Session #20
A death in the family.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's a question for you: If a Dwarf is blind can he still function?

e.g. your interpretation from the SRD of:

"Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and _dwarves can function just fine with no light at all_.

?


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 21, 2005)

Session #21
*Against the Giants*
(with added homemade fairy cakes)

One of the most epic episodes recorded!


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Oct 29, 2005)

- and still going!

Session #28 is up and session #29 on its way!

If you'd like to keep following, just check out www.rpgmp3.com on a regular basis...

Paul


----------

